# argos selling a fixed



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2011)

argos catalogue are selling a fixied wheel bike for £149 , anybody tried it yet .

cant be that good but cheap enough for first fixie


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Jul 2011)

Here's a LINK


----------



## Norm (31 Jul 2011)

I quite like the look of the frame, although the stem is a bit agricultural. Steel frame could be good, although no hint about the quality of the steel but at 11kg, the words "gas pipe" come to mind. 

I'm not sure how good the braking surfaces would be, as the wheels appear to be shiny gloss paint but the photo shows the brake blocks level with the tyres rather than the rims, which, if true, will quickly make for an expensive blow-out.


----------



## Jonathing (31 Jul 2011)

Looks like it's out of stock everywhere.

At 11kg it's hardly the best advertisement for lightweight fixed bikes, however it's probably the lightest bike in the Argos catalogue by about 100kg! I can imagine it'll make an interesting hack bike but little more than that. Do I sound like a snob?


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Jul 2011)

Norm said:


> the words "gas pipe" come to mind.


Your too kind Norm, the words 'pig iron' came to my mind.



Jonathing said:


> Do I sound like a snob?


Not at all, I wouldn't touch it with the proverbial barge pole!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (31 Jul 2011)

Far too few spokes for what must be cheap wheels. I wouldn't trust them. The rims in the pic look bad, and having a painted braking surface may look nice out of the box, but will look appalling after any serious braking.

Saying that it looks far better than I expected, and for a new rider wanting to try a fixed gear bike is probably perfect if you're on a budget, and it could lead them to investing in something more expensive (when it falls apart).

I was expecting track style bars to be honest.

Argos have clearly spotted a gap in the market, for low cost cycling on what they probably see as a fashion bike, and they know that their customers like a bargain. It's got a year's guarentee, so you should be fairly well protected when it falls apart. Whether it's a BSO or a stroke of genius by Argos is anyones guess. However, I wouldn't touch it with Smokeysmoo's barge pole.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2011)

you all echo my thoughts


----------



## Furkz (31 Jul 2011)

but you dont have to use the brakes, isnt it so that you stop pedaling to stop


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Aug 2011)

Looks like sh*t!


----------



## Jezston (2 Aug 2011)

That looks like a _deathtrap._
_
_
Painted braking surface? Weak wheels? People will buy them for their teenage kids and their teenage kids will be _killed._
_
_
Anyone know who to report something like this to and get it taken off the market?

Also doesn't say if it has a flip flop hub. Might only be usable singlespeed.


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> That looks like a _deathtrap._
> _
> _
> Painted braking surface? Weak wheels? People will buy them for their teenage kids and their teenage kids will be _killed._
> ...



You could have 4 for the price of that horrible Fuji you're after though


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2011)

It's a fashion statement rather than bike. But a step in the right direction away from the shitty double bouncers they have been promoting.


----------



## mickle (2 Aug 2011)

What a shitter.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2011)

I know that the average height of young people is increasing all the time, but 14 year olds riding bikes with 60 cm frames? I'm 6' 1" tall and I only ride 58 cm.

I think the brakes and bell are a great idea for nervous newbie track riders ...  _(Not!)_


----------



## Zoiders (2 Aug 2011)

Shonky crank arms.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Aug 2011)

it says 'track bike'. try getting that on the manchester velodrome…


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Aug 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> it says 'track bike'. try getting that on the manchester velodrome…



A f'ing track bike. That must contravene trading standards surely?


----------



## gb155 (2 Aug 2011)

A track bike.....with a bell?????


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Aug 2011)

gb155 said:


> A track bike.....with a bell?????



A track bike.....with a bell????? from Argos!!!!!!!


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2011)

I reckon Dan-bo might get his arse kicked on the velodrome by me on that


----------



## Radius (2 Aug 2011)

It's just another permutation of the infamous 'Create' budget fixed gear bike. Do a Google search for them and you'll unearth a mound of horror stories. Just don't bother. It looks horrific, and they are, indeed, horrific.


----------



## LosingFocus (2 Aug 2011)

Anyone had any experience of these? http://www.buythatbike.co.uk/catalo...S15142446932&gclid=CLbQwKKasaoCFUMf4QodvGn89Q


----------



## Radius (2 Aug 2011)

Read what I just wrote above. Exactly the same. Building your own fixed gear bike will save you infinite amounts of money against having to constantly upgrade and repair these shitheaps.


----------



## Crankenstein (2 Aug 2011)

they look like solid rubber tyres that are molded onto a PVC rim with spokes made from aluminium


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2011)

Radius said:


> It's just another permutation of the infamous 'Create' budget fixed gear bike. Do a Google search for them and you'll unearth a mound of horror stories. Just don't bother. It looks horrific, and they are, indeed, horrific.



Ah, but as it's from Argos, you can take it back within 12 months - if it lasted that long.


----------



## HLaB (3 Aug 2011)

> If you are looking to get into track racing


 stay well clear of this bike


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Aug 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Anyone had any experience of these? http://www.buythatbi...CFUMf4QodvGn89Q



+1 for Radius' comments


----------



## sabian92 (3 Aug 2011)

And I thought argos sold enough shoot.

I can't even understand why people would buy a bike so cheap - do people not realise that cheap = shoot? Saying that most people who buy bikes from Argos, Tesco, ASDA etc never use them or are so badly out of shape and rusted they can't go fast enough to kill themselves anyway.

You know what's worse? My girlfriend works for Argos and get's 10% discount on all this shoot.


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Aug 2011)

sabian92 said:


> And I thought argos sold enough shoot.
> 
> I can't even understand why people would buy a bike so cheap - do people not realise that cheap = shoot? Saying that most people who buy bikes from Argos, Tesco, ASDA etc never use them or are so badly out of shape and rusted they can't go fast enough to kill themselves anyway.
> 
> You know what's worse? *My girlfriend works for Argos and get's 10% discount on all this shoot.*



Are you saying she's a cheap $hit


----------



## sabian92 (4 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Are you saying she's a cheap $hit



No, i'm saying not only is crap in the first place, but she gets money knocked off it as an employee which is even worse as it's easier to get hold of....


----------



## mickle (4 Aug 2011)

sabian92 said:


> No, i'm saying not only is crap in the first place, but she gets money knocked off it as an employee which is even worse as it's easier to get hold of....



£134.10 to be precise.


----------



## zigzag (4 Aug 2011)

sabian92 said:


> And I thought argos sold enough shoot.
> 
> I can't even understand why people would buy a bike so cheap - do people not realise that cheap = shoot?



that's usually the case, but not always. once i came across the bike on christmas sale in decathlon - £149 - the price i couldn't resist. all decent quality parts and with few upgrades and swaps for maybe another £100 i ended up with a perfect commuter bike that's ultra reliable, fairly fast and rather comfy. i've traveled vast distances on it and it still works like a swiss clock, despite being abused everyday in all weathers for almost two years.


----------



## Jezston (5 Aug 2011)

Radius said:


> It's just another permutation of the infamous 'Create' budget fixed gear bike. Do a Google search for them and you'll unearth a mound of horror stories. Just don't bother. It looks horrific, and they are, indeed, horrific.



Are these actually Create bikes, though? I thought Create were cheap and cheerful, not great quality and pretty heavy but fairly tolerable, rather than full on death trap flawed designs like these>


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> Are these actually Create bikes, though? I thought Create were cheap and cheerful, not great quality and pretty heavy but fairly tolerable, rather than full on death trap flawed designs like these>



They are sold as Challenge (as we can al see) - Surely not the same company who make these?


----------



## Jezston (5 Aug 2011)

It's not a Create.

Argos bike: http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...os.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Leisure bikes.

Create bike: http://www.createbikes.com/cs/eshop-detail/crred-92.html

Note the sloping top tube on the create. Then lots of little things like different saddle, cranks, cable routing, rims, spoke pattern and so on. Say what you want about Create bikes, they aren't THAT shoot.


----------



## Ibbots (5 Aug 2011)

"FIXED GEAR BICYCLEThey are the scourge of modern bike fashion actually fixies are almost nothing but fashion. In this fast moving world where fashion is playing an increasingly important role in setting and reflecting culture and tastes."

Just so long as you don't want to ride it anywhere.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (5 Aug 2011)

Ibbots said:


> Just so long as you don't want to ride it anywhere.




Most people I see in Norwich with fixed gear bikes are pushing them anyways, so this may be perfect.


----------



## colinr (5 Aug 2011)

> Most people I see in Norwich with fixed gear bikes are pushing them anyways, so this may be perfect



You're hanging out in the wrong places


----------



## wheres_my_beard (5 Aug 2011)

colinr said:


> You're hanging out in the wrong places



I am usually cycling past them at great speed, spreading a cloud of dust into their moppy hair, christmas jumpers, and loafers.

Well _cycling_ past them at least.


----------



## montage (5 Aug 2011)

I see it as a step in the right direction at least, though far from perfect.... this thread stinks of snobs


----------



## Jonathing (5 Aug 2011)

Given the differences I've experienced in what I've ordered from Agro's and what I've actually ended up with when I've got it home and assembled it, you might actually end up with something entirely ridable. Or perhaps not.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (5 Aug 2011)

montage said:


> I see it as a step in the right direction at least, though far from perfect.... this thread stinks of snobs



You too are making judgments about the quality yet claim you smell snobbery from others. Interesting.

What colour is that kettle?


----------



## montage (5 Aug 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> You too are making judgments about the quality yet claim you smell snobbery from others. Interesting.
> 
> What colour is that kettle?



Now it isn't just snobbery I am smelling, but nobbery as well.


Thread upon thread about BSOs have people saying that for a cheap price, shops like Argos could sell a simple fixie or something of the like. Now it has happened and guess what, people still want to have a good old moan. Yes there is room for improvement with the product but it is a step up from these coiled springy things which ride like the equivalent of trying to run in flip flops.


----------



## SportMonkey (5 Aug 2011)

You reckon you can take it off-road?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Aug 2011)

Jonathing said:


> Given the differences I've experienced in what I've ordered from Agro's and what I've actually ended up with when I've got it home and assembled it, you might actually end up with something entirely ridable. Or perhaps not.



Or you might get a patio set!!!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Aug 2011)

montage said:


> Now it isn't just snobbery I am smelling, but nobbery as well.
> 
> 
> Thread upon thread about BSOs have people saying that for a cheap price, shops like Argos could sell a simple fixie or something of the like. Now it has happened and guess what, people still want to have a good old moan. Yes there is room for improvement with the product but it is a step up from these coiled springy things which ride like the equivalent of trying to run in flip flops.



They call it a track bike. Track bikes do not have brakes. It is another example of a product being sold as something it is one. If it was sold a a simple fixie I thing less people would have an issue.


----------



## montage (5 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> They call it a track bike. Track bikes do not have brakes. It is another example of a product being sold as something it is one. If it was sold a a simple fixie *I thing less people would have an issue*.



I don't


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Aug 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> But if it meets all the requirements for track racing/training, then they are not lying. Just because someone said you would get laughed at if you took it to the track dosn't make it not a track bike. You could take it to the track, I'm allowed to use my road bike at the track.
> 
> Because it's not a good bike in peoples eyes dosn't mean you can't take it to the track. I've seen people on hybrids at road races, and still hold on.



On the chat page I asked about track bikes and was told that whilst you can take any bike to a track, track bikes do not have brakes. As this has brakes what does it make it? By that token you could call any fixie a track bike surely???


----------



## YahudaMoon (5 Aug 2011)

[sup]You know you don't want a fixed bike when hoodies n drug dealers are riding em. Keeping mine for the track where it belongs[/sup]


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Aug 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> But if it meets all the requirements for track racing/training, then they are not lying.



But it doesn't - so they are.
As Angelfish says, track bikes do not have brakes, (and 100% dedicated track bikes do not even have any facility to fit any), this does so would not be permitted on a track in the condition in which they are advertising it. I suppose by the same theology, if you removed the brakes it could be called a track bike in the loosest sense of the term, but I would not fancy trying to get it through scrutineering, and that's not me being be snob it's me being of a sane and practical mind.

My Langster Steel has brakes, (2 of them as well shock horror), it is not a track bike and was not advertised or bought as one. It is a fixed gear, or a single speed bicycle depending on which way I choose to have the back wheel. 

Argos are simply trying to cash in on the latest fad, this is no bad thing in itself, and I doubt anyone would mind, (I know you don't anyway), if they were selling a reasonable product for the price. I'd like to see one of those young girls at the collection desk trying to hoist this bugger onto the counter for any poor schmuck who gets sucked into buying one!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> But it doesn't - so they are.
> As Angelfish says, track bikes do not have brakes, (and 100% dedicated track bikes do not even have any facility to fit any), this does so would not be permitted on a track in the condition in which they are advertising it. I suppose by the same theology, if you removed the brakes it could be called a track bike in the loosest sense of the term, but I would not fancy trying to get it through scrutineering, and that's not me being be snob it's me being of a sane and practical mind.
> 
> My Langster Steel has brakes, (2 of them as well shock horror), it is not a track bike and was not advertised or bought as one. It is a fixed gear, or a single speed bicycle depending on which way I choose to have the back wheel.
> ...



My only issue with the selling is that they are selling it as something it is not. Why not just call it a fixie, as it is and leave it at that. Even track style would be ok (ish). Bloody catalogue shops!!

LMFAO at the last sentence


----------



## gds58 (8 Aug 2011)

Most of you seem to be completely hung up on what Argos are calling it rather than the actual quality of it. Argos also sell bikes which they refer to as 'Mountain Bikes' but most of them would fall apart if you rode off a kerb on them let alone a bloody mountain!! and they probably sell 'Race' bikes which will be similarly mis-named.

I agree that it's not a 'Track Bike' but take the brakes off and put a simple drop bar on it and it is. As for it not passing 'scrutineering' why wouldn't it? just because it has a hole at the top of the forks and the rear bridge wouldn't stop it from being OK on a track event. Yes it would be twice as heavy as most of the other machines there but that doesn't make it NOT a track bike.

I also agree that it does look pretty rubbish and at 60cm size only they have clearly not done much research into the most popular frame sizes as surely something like a 55-56 would have been more universally usable.

Anyway, I wouldn't buy one as I reckon you could build a considerably better one with secondhand parts for the same money, in fact I have!!

Graham


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Aug 2011)

gds58 said:


> Most of you seem to be completely hung up on what Argos are calling it rather than the actual quality of it. Argos also sell bikes which they refer to as 'Mountain Bikes' but most of them would fall apart if you rode off a kerb on them let alone a bloody mountain!! and they probably sell 'Race' bikes which will be similarly mis-named.
> 
> I agree that it's not a 'Track Bike' but take the brakes off and put a simple drop bar on it and it is. As for it not passing 'scrutineering' *why wouldn't it? just because it has a hole at the top of the forks and the rear bridge wouldn't stop it from being OK on a track event. Yes it would be twice as heavy as most of the other machines there but that doesn't make it NOT a track bike.*
> 
> ...



Brakes are not the only design consideration that goes into a track specific bike. A track with high banking would require several things, it most likely wouldnt meet Manchester's requirements i.e. 11" bottom bracket elevation, 165mm cranks, no braze ons (although these can be covered with tape to gain access). Track bikes are also usually built a bit steeper and twitchier than road bikes, but this varies.

I dont care what they call it. I'm not particularly interested, just posting why it may not be allowed on some tracks, which could be dissapointing for some less informed buyers.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Aug 2011)

I'm still shocked at the weight of it. My SS has steel forks, was assembled from spares and is 2 kilos lighter.


----------



## Dan B (8 Aug 2011)

gds58 said:


> Most of you seem to be completely hung up on what Argos are calling it rather than the actual quality of it. Argos also sell bikes which they refer to as 'Mountain Bikes' but most of them would fall apart if you rode off a kerb on them let alone a bloody mountain!! and they probably sell 'Race' bikes which will be similarly mis-named.


+1 this. What is this, Pedants' Day Out?

"Track bike" in common parlance is more or less synonymous by now with "fixed gear". You may reasonably wish to avoid that usage yourself, but you'd have a hard time explaining that view to, say, the ASA


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 Aug 2011)

*
*
Below is a definition of a track bike - Not sure if it is perfect but it doesn't seem to match that which Argos are selling.



*Track bicycle*




 

 A track bicycle A *track bicycle* or *track bike* is a bicycle optimized for racing at a velodrome or outdoor track. Unlike road bicycles, the track bike is a fixed-gear bicycle and so has a single gear and neither freewheel nor brakes. Tires are narrow and inflated to high pressure to reduce rolling resistance. Tubular tires are often used but are becoming more obsolete due to advances in clincher tires negating the benefits of tubulars.



* Frame design*

A track frame is specific to its use. Rigidity is more important than lightness. Frames for sprinting are as rigid as possible, while those for general racing as aerodynamic as possible.


*Rules*
The governing body, the International Cycling Union (UCI), sets limits on design and dimensions as well as the shape and diameter of the tubes used to construct the frame.


*Geometry*


 

 Bicycle frame measurements A track bicycle differs from one used on the road by having:


higher bottom bracket so the pedals do not touch a steeply banked track[sup][_citation needed_][/sup]
steeper seat tube for a more powerful aerodynamic position,
steeper head tube for more responsive steering,
less fork rake.
 Typical track frames use 120mm spacing for the rear hub. The dropouts or _track ends_ face rearwards to facilitate chain tension adjustment with very tight clearances in front of the rear tire that would prevent wheel removal with forward-facing dropouts.


----------



## mickle (9 Aug 2011)

Yup, it's not a track bike. I know what a track bike is and that's not one of them.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Aug 2011)

mickle said:


> Yup, it's not a track bike. I know what a track bike is and that's not one of them.


Thank you. There was me thinking I was losing my mind!


----------



## albion (9 Aug 2011)

Ugly, but it probably has double wall RIMs.


----------



## albion (9 Aug 2011)

Maybe not. Seems they are V RIMS.Sports Direct do a variation of the same bike at £110.


----------



## Jezston (10 Aug 2011)

TheDoctor said:


> I'm still shocked at the weight of it. My SS has steel forks, was assembled from spares and is 2 kilos lighter.



Those rims probably weigh 4kg each!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (12 Aug 2011)

Just seen one of these monstrosities parked up at the local supermarket

They're worse in the flesh than they appear in the catalogue

Definitely an FSO (fixie shaped object)

They look for all the world like a giant Fisher Price toy


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Aug 2011)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Just seen one of these monstrosities parked up at the local supermarket
> 
> They're worse in the flesh than they appear in the catalogue
> 
> ...


OMG that bad!?


----------



## JohnTCC (16 Aug 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Looks like sh*t!




it's not that good

JohnTCC


----------



## Smurfy (17 Aug 2011)

Can't understand why people are making so much of its weight

Revolution Track from EBC (yeah, I know it's got brakes) is twice the price and is reported to weigh ~10.7kg

A Bianchi Pista reportedly weighs ~9.6kg, and would cost not far off five times the Argos catalogue bike


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Aug 2011)

YellowTim said:


> Can't understand why people are making so much of its weight
> 
> Revolution Track from EBC (yeah, I know it's got brakes) is twice the price and is reported to weigh ~10.7kg
> 
> A Bianchi Pista reportedly weighs ~9.6kg, and would cost not far off five times the Argos catalogue bike


A difference of a fex Kg is huge.


----------



## gaz (17 Aug 2011)

YellowTim said:


> Can't understand why people are making so much of its weight
> 
> Revolution Track from EBC (yeah, I know it's got brakes) is twice the price and is reported to weigh ~10.7kg
> 
> A Bianchi Pista reportedly weighs ~9.6kg, and would cost not far off five times the Argos catalogue bike



the pista is still a steel frame though, so the weight saving is quite a lot for a frame built out of similar properties

A real track bike, such as a felt tk2, weighs in at around 7.4kg


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2011)

never expected this thresd to attract so many replies , for such a cheap product you cant expect a lot .

and i have like many others have buikt my own single speeder for less and better using 2nd hand parts


----------



## Smurfy (17 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> the pista is still a steel frame though, so the weight saving is quite a lot for a frame built out of similar properties



The Argos bike has f and r brakes, taking those off would bring it a lot closer to the Pista. When that's done I don't think the difference will be very much as a proportion of bike+rider weight.



gaz said:


> A real track bike, such as a felt tk2, weighs in at around 7.4kg



It's made of Aluminium! Can anyone find a fixie made of Reynolds 953 so that we can make a valid weight comparison.


----------



## Smurfy (17 Aug 2011)

biggs682 said:


> for such a cheap product you cant expect a lot .



Yes, and I find it a little odd that someone would compare a £150 Argos catalogue bike with something costing £1300


----------



## Theseus (17 Aug 2011)

YellowTim said:


> It's made of Aluminium! Can anyone find a fixie made of Reynolds 953 so that we can make a valid weight comparison.



Not sure if it is 953, but definitely steel, the Pearson Hanzo at 9.6kg


----------



## Smurfy (17 Aug 2011)

Touche said:


> Not sure if it is 953, but definitely steel, the Pearson Hanzo at 9.6kg



I think if all the extra stuff (brakes, mudguards etc) were taken off then the Pearson would weigh about the same as this bike, which has a RRP of £1500.


----------



## Theseus (18 Aug 2011)

YellowTim said:


> I think if all the extra stuff (brakes, mudguards etc) were taken off then the Pearson would weigh about the same as this bike, which has a RRP of £1500.




Well, if you are talking about cost/wieght ratios, you need to get it gold plated at 80,000 euros. Not sure about the weight, but at that price it can't be beaten.


----------



## gaz (18 Aug 2011)

YellowTim said:


> I think if all the extra stuff (brakes, mudguards etc) were taken off then the Pearson would weigh about the same as this bike, which has a RRP of £1500.



You do realise that comes with brakes..


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Aug 2011)

That Viva bike is ugly as shoot! Retro bikes should not have A-head stems, its just wrong. Wouldnt look half as bad if it had a nice quille stem.


----------



## Smurfy (19 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> You do realise that comes with brakes..



What brakes? You mean the fixed wheel? This bike doesn't appear to have any rim brakes, although oddly the textural description says it has:

Front Brake:Sidepull in cold forged Anodized Allloy with cartridge pads
Rear Brake:Sidepull in cold forged Anodized Allloy with cartridge pads

Am I going blind?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Aug 2011)

YellowTim said:


> What brakes? You mean the fixed wheel? This bike doesn't appear to have any rim brakes, although oddly the textural description says it has:
> 
> Front Brake:Sidepull in cold forged Anodized Allloy with cartridge pads
> Rear Brake:Sidepull in cold forged Anodized Allloy with cartridge pads
> ...



They are made by the same people who did the clothing for that Emperor


----------



## gaz (19 Aug 2011)

YellowTim said:


> What brakes? You mean the fixed wheel? This bike doesn't appear to have any rim brakes, although oddly the textural description says it has:
> 
> Front Brake:Sidepull in cold forged Anodized Allloy with cartridge pads
> Rear Brake:Sidepull in cold forged Anodized Allloy with cartridge pads
> ...



It does have brakes, as you can read in the description 
Evans have recently started posting false images of bikes, mostly SS/FG bikes without brakes.


----------



## Smurfy (19 Aug 2011)

Anyway, my main point is that steel frame ss/fixers aren't that light. To get below ~10kg you need to spend a lot of money. Next time I go out I'll be taking 1kg of water with me, that's ~10% of the bike weight, just to keep me rolling!


----------



## Smurfy (19 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> It does have brakes, as you can read in the description
> Evans have recently started posting false images of bikes, mostly SS/FG bikes without brakes.



Huh? Are they also swapping pics of road bikes with those of mountain bikes?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> It does have brakes, as you can read in the description
> Evans have recently started posting false images of bikes, mostly SS/FG bikes without brakes.



I wonder if this is deliberate action or a cock-up on their part?


----------



## Jezston (23 Aug 2011)

They print the photo that the manufacturer gives them.

Evans don't have a photographic studio to take photos of all the products they sell as the come in, AFAIK.

Same as this bike, which I had my eyes on until my employer ditched C2W 
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fuji/track-20-2011-road-bike-ec024652?query=fuji track
In shop, it has front and rear brakes - both with hoods, which I'm not keep on.

Same picture here:
http://www.fujibikes.com/bike/details/track_2_0
And here: http://discountfixedgear.co.uk/fuji/fuji-track-2-0-2011/

And likely the same with any other bike you look at for sale on any other website.

They are legally obliged to sell them with brakes, and reflectors, and a bell.

It isn't a 'deliberate action', or a 'cock up', it's just what EVERYONE does.


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Aug 2011)

FWIW Re: Evans, when I bought my Langster Steel it came set up on the ss freewheel. When I questioned why they said that's just what they do. If you want it set up fixed at time of collection they make you sign a disclaimer, I presume it states your family wil not pursue Evans in the event of your untimley demise following your fixed gear folly, or words o that effect.

I couldn't be @rsed with all that myself, and just swopped the wheel round when I got home


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> FWIW Re: Evans, when I bought my Langster Steel it came set up on the ss freewheel. When I questioned why they said that's just what they do. If you want it set up fixed at time of collection they make you sign a disclaimer, I presume it states your family wil not pursue Evans in the event of your untimley demise following your fixed gear folly, or words o that effect.
> 
> I couldn't be @rsed with all that myself, and just swopped the wheel round when I got home



I bought a brakeless fixed gear bike from Evans and cycled home, no disclaimer!


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Aug 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> I bought a brakeless fixed gear bike from Evans and cycled home, no disclaimer!


If it's a dedicated fixed gear then they've got no choice have they. The Langster has a flip flop rear hub, and in that case they always supply it ss


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> If it's a dedicated fixed gear then they've got no choice have they. The Langster has a flip flop rear hub, and in that case they always supply it ss



It was drilled for brakes and also had a flip flop hub.

It was a Fuji Track, bought last January/February (2010).


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Aug 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> It was drilled for brakes and also had a flip flop hub.
> 
> It was a Fuji Track, bought last January/February (2010).


Happy days  

I bought mine around February this year so perhaps they've changed their policy, or perhaps they were pulling my chain, either way I can only relate what I was told by the Manager at Evans at Chillfactor near the Trafford Centre.


----------



## gaz (23 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> They are legally obliged to sell them with brakes, and reflectors, and a bell.



Not if the bike is intended to be used only on the track.


----------



## Jezston (23 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> Not if the bike is intended to be used only on the track.



That's an interesting one. How the rules work on this exactly, and how is this regulated? If this is the case - why do Evans spend time and money sticking cheap brakes and hoods on them when they could just say 'track only' ... which I'm sure they've done on other bikes I've seen there.


I expect there isn't really an answer to that!


----------



## gaz (23 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> That's an interesting one. How the rules work on this exactly, and how is this regulated? If this is the case - why do Evans spend time and money sticking cheap brakes and hoods on them when they could just say 'track only' ... which I'm sure they've done on other bikes I've seen there.
> 
> 
> I expect there isn't really an answer to that!



Because those bikes really aren't intended for track use. Whilst any bike can technically be used on a track, you really need a higher BB to ride on a track and most of the cheaper bikes (ones labeled as track bikes which really aren't) don't have that. Take a look at an actual track bike sold by evans, it doesn't come with brakes.






http://www.evanscycles.com/products/felt/tk2-2011-track-bike-ec024403


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Aug 2011)

Sphinx handlebars! Apparently full Sphinx possition has been banned


----------



## colinr (24 Aug 2011)

What is this full sphinx position you speak of? Google only shows me yoga moves.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Aug 2011)

colinr said:


> What is this full sphinx position you speak of? Google only shows me yoga moves.



Basically a wide grip aero possition, like TDF riders do using the hoods. The 3T Sphinx bar is made to allow that possition but on the track where riders dont have brake hoods.


----------

